# 200 Mile Ride On June 21?



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone heard of the 200 mile ride somewhere in NJ on the longest day of the year(June 21) ? I tried to google it and have no results. I think, it is called "the longest journey". Any link would be apreciated. Thank you.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

try: http://www.cjbc.org/about.html
From the website:
The Longest Day is a one-day, 200-mile bicycle ride from High Point to Cape May, NJ.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

it was actually 209 miles. It is a fun ride but very taxing on your rear-end. I highly recommend the ride.


----------

